# Spaying/Cone of Shame--Will I need One?



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All...Trissie is scheduled for her spaying operation on March 14. I got the best advice here for Tyler 2 years ago to get him onesies instead of the cone, which was perfect advice and I never needed the cone, which I still have!

I was wondering since the spaying is more invasive if I will need the cone or will onesies work? The cone is too big for Trissie, so I'd need to buy a new one.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly did fine with the onesies. Was Tyler left home alone with just the onesies? Too much time.... That would be my concern.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know how big Trissie is or will be at the time of her surgery but if I remember correctly, she is about the same size as Daisy was at that age. I bought premie onesies and they were actually a bit too big for her, especially in the groin area. She was able to get to her stitches through the leg hole. Our vet gave us a cone and I had her wear it when I wasn't watching her.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Polly's mom said:


> Polly did fine with the onesies. Was Tyler left home alone with just the onesies? Too much time.... That would be my concern.
> 
> No, I work from home and was with Tyler the whole time. Since this is more invasive I'm taking the day of and after off entirely to dedicate my focus on her only-although the doctor said they'll most likely keep her overnight for observation. I'll take it off just in case. I'll make sure I have everything I need at home, so I don't need to leave Wednesday. How long is the recovery?





Steph_L said:


> I don't know how big Trissie is or will be at the time of her surgery but if I remember correctly, she is about the same size as Daisy was at that age. I bought premie onesies and they were actually a bit too big for her, especially in the groin area. She was able to get to her stitches
> through the leg hole. Our vet gave us a cone and I had her wear it when I wasn't watching her.


I think she is the same. She's 5 months now and they weighed her today 3.04, but I weighed her the other day at 3.26, so we've got one month to go for her to grow more. Yikes-I bought a package of 5 at Target that were on clearance-just in case (only $5.50), but they're size 0-3 months. I guess I can return or maybe shrink them?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> I think she is the same. She's 5 months now and they weighed her today 3.04, but I weighed her the other day at 3.26, so we've got one month to go for her to grow more. Yikes-I bought a package of 5 at Target that were on clearance-just in case (only $5.50), but they're size 0-3 months. I guess I can return or maybe shrink them?


Premie onesies are hard to find, I got them off Amazon. Daisy is actually 3.14 lbs now at 10 months. When she was spayed she was about 2.5 lbs so 0-3 months might fit.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Unless they have staff on the premises, and there is a very specific medical issue they are concerned about I would not Leave her overnight! Polly only weighed 3 lbs at the time of her spay. She was awake and alert within one hour. I brought her home and she curled up on the pillow in bed and we watched Netflix. Off hand, I can't recall any of the mom's on SM leaving their girls as strictly routine. I would feel better if she was home with her Mommy.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My girls had the laser surgery and did not need a cone. Both came home and didn't miss a beat! They did stay one night, my vet has overnight care. I did keep Mercedes in her kennel for a few days, she is very hyper. Whitney is cautious and calm so I did not kennel her. If your vet offers the laser spay I would do that. Much easier recovery.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a soft cone for Emma but I didn't end up needing it at all. She was fine in a onesie!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Steph_L said:


> Premie onesies are hard to find, I got them off Amazon. Daisy is actually 3.14 lbs now at 10 months. When she was spayed she was about 2.5 lbs so 0-3 months might fit.


I'll try them on her closer to the day and if they're too big, I'll order from Amazon-thanks!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Polly's mom said:


> Unless they have staff on the premises, and there is a very specific medical issue they are concerned about I would not Leave her overnight! Polly only weighed 3 lbs at the time of her spay. She was awake and alert within one hour. I brought her home and she curled up on the pillow in bed and we watched Netflix. Off hand, I can't recall any of the mom's on SM leaving their girls as strictly routine. I would feel better if she was home with her Mommy.
> 
> Oh they do-it's a state of the art hospital-24/7. Our regular internist told me about the overnight stay. I haven't spoken to her surgeon yet, but I would definitely want her home with me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they let her. I was upset the minute he told me.





elly said:


> My girls had the laser surgery and did not need a cone. Both came home and didn't miss a beat! They did stay one night, my vet has overnight care. I did keep Mercedes in her kennel for a few days, she is very hyper. Whitney is cautious and calm so I did not kennel her. If your vet offers the laser spay I would do that. Much easier recovery.


I never heard of that-I will definitely ask!!!!




Bailey&Me said:


> I had a soft cone for Emma but I didn't end up needing it at all. She was fine in a onesie!


Thanks for letting me know. I'd rather not use it if I don't have to!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think it's good to have a cone handy in case she turns out to be the one out of many that messes with the incision! I had one that did, but this was years ago and she was closed with big heavy sutures and the vet said she was pulling them out as soon as she woke up! Dogs I've had that were spayed at the shelter (or shelter's contract vet) and closed with surgical glue didn't pay much attention to the incision. So if your vet closes the incision with "glue" she may be just fine without actually using the cone. 

I have mixed feelings about overnight stays when there is 24 hour staff. I am such a heavy sleeper--once I get to sleep--that I might feel more comfortable having my dog stay at the vet.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mss said:


> I think it's good to have a cone handy in case she turns out to be the one out of many that messes with the incision! I had one that did, but this was years ago and she was closed with big heavy sutures and the vet said she was pulling them out as soon as she woke up! Dogs I've had that were spayed at the shelter (or shelter's contract vet) and closed with surgical glue didn't pay much attention to the incision. So if your vet closes the incision with "glue" she may be just fine without actually using the cone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thanks. I'll make sure to have one prior just in case. I'm supposed to get a call from the surgeon prior to the surgery, so I can ask about the laser surgery, otherwise about stitches or glue.

I'm a light sleeper-especially if I know she may need me, so if they let her home I'm not worried about that. At the same time, if I need to leave her overnight I know she'll be in wonderful hands. The staff is fantastic, extremely caring and dedicated. I do think she'd be better with me though.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, I always have a cone on hand just in case. Usually a onesie is sufficient, but with 2 dogs together, it may also cause problems, so I would keep them separate for a bit. Willow's littermate sister helped her by pulling her glued incision open and she needed staples  It takes a lot longer for the incision to smooth out when they do that.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim -- I never needed a cone. The onesies always worked just fine.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just a thought... when we use onesies or cones is that only when someone is home with them?....what do you do if you are not home? or is that usually just in the first day or two and you plan to be home anyhow (like on a weekend?)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> I agree, I always have a cone on hand just in case. Usually a onesie is sufficient, but with 2 dogs together, it may also cause problems, so I would keep them separate for a bit. Willow's littermate sister helped her by pulling her glued incision open and she needed staples  It takes a lot longer for the incision to smooth out when they do that.


Okay, thanks Lydia. I plan on keeping them separate--I'm going to keep her in the pen. I don't think Tyler would touch her, but he'd definitely sniff around.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kim -- I never needed a cone. The onesies always worked just fine.


Thanks Lynn--I'm hoping the onesies will suffice for me too!





Maglily said:


> Just a thought... when we use onesies or cones is that only when someone is home with them?....what do you do if you are not home? or is that usually just in the first day or two and you plan to be home anyhow (like on a weekend?)


Brenda, good question. I didn't leave Tyler until the stitches were out. I'll probably do the same with Trissie, but if I did need to leave, after a couple of minutes she goes to sleep when I leave.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It really depends on your pup. Lisi was allergic to her stitches & we had a horrific time. It happened over & over again & eventually they had to reoperate & use something different. So, you will just have to watch her to see how she does. I had another pup that pulled them out the minute she woke up! One secret w/the onesie is to spray it with bitter apple & let it dry on the area where the stitches will be---- that keeps them from licking it. Some of the dissolvable stitches will "melt" if a pup licks the garment & it gets too wet. Been there, done that too!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> It really depends on your pup. Lisi was allergic to her stitches & we had a horrific time. It happened over & over again & eventually they had to reoperate & use something different. So, you will just have to watch her to see how she does. I had another pup that pulled them out the minute she woke up! One secret w/the onesie is to spray it with bitter apple & let it dry on the area where the stitches will be---- that keeps them from licking it. Some of the dissolvable stitches will "melt" if a pup licks the garment & it gets too wet. Been there, done that too!


Thanks Sandi for sharing your tip. I just happen to have a bottle of Bitter Apple right here on my desk. I will take your advice and spray the onesies!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Okay, thanks Lydia. I plan on keeping them separate--I'm going to keep her in the pen. I don't think Tyler would touch her, but he'd definitely sniff around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How lucky, she just goes to sleep. Wow. On another note...How is Tyler with his separation anxiety since you got Trissie ?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> How lucky, she just goes to sleep. Wow. On another note...How is Tyler with his separation anxiety since you got Trissie ?


Well, she does but she may be picking up on Tyler's separation anxiety. She will now bark--a lot when I leave and then calms down and goes to sleep. Barking with him is not the issue--just when I get home. 

Thanks for asking--unfortunately, there's no change at all. I'm hoping with time. He's definitely more playful with her, but clingy still. As I write this, he's lying in my lap-LOL.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Steph_L said:


> I don't know how big Trissie is or will be at the time of her surgery but if I remember correctly, she is about the same size as Daisy was at that age. I bought premie onesies and they were actually a bit too big for her, especially in the groin area. She was able to get to her stitches through the leg hole. Our vet gave us a cone and I had her wear it when I wasn't watching her.


Hi Stephanie, I just tried the newborn size that I bought on Trissie and they fit really well--we're still 3 weeks out (March 14). The tag says 5-8 pounds. Hopefully, she won't grow longer--weight yesterday was 3.4. I tried them now just in case since you said the premies were hard to find!


----------



## aylintigger (Jun 26, 2016)

*is it norm at 4 days to her 5 month birthday*

Is it normal to be in heat so early? I have always had rescue pups so i never experienced this. Please let me know also when it is a good time to spay her. I wanted to breed her so she could have a companion but I no longer want to do that as it may risk Ceecee's life and we can't live without her.


----------

